# Problems with SRM and 7900 Cranks



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Following in the Cavendish bike build story in cyclingnews.com, "The Dura-Ace 7900 crank's dramatically redesigned hollow arm and relieved spider design has also apparently proved difficult to adapt to the power measuring spider of team sponsor SRM, though, so Cavendish's power meter retains the familiar polished 7800 arms of last year's edition. "


----------

